# Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding



## LEFSElover (Jan 10, 2005)

I have heard a lot about this and decided it's something, that someday, I'll have to make for a special occasion.

Krispy Kreme bread pudding with hard sauce 

9-12 regular glazed Krispy Kreme donuts**
3 extra large eggs
½ cup sugar 
1 t vanilla 
½ t salt 
½ t cinnamon 
½ t nutmeg
3 c ½+½ OR extra rich milk

Preheat oven to 350°
Pull apart the donuts and place in a well buttered square baking glass dish.
Combine all the ingredients in a food processor and pour over the donuts.  Let this sit for an hour or so to let the liquid soak in the donuts.
Make a ban marie of warm water and set the baking dish inside the water bath.
Bake for an hour or until the pudding center is set and toothpick comes out clean.  Take out and let cool slightly.

Hard sauce

½ c butter
3 T flour*
2-3 c powdered sugar
¼ c bourbon

Melt the butter and when melted, add the flour. Stir and let flour simmer a few minutes. Slowly and away from the fire, add the bourbon and stir well.  Stir in the powdered sugar and stir until thickened.
Ladle over the bread pudding.
* may take more flour to thicken depends on how much the bourbon simmers down and the temp or humidity.
** if you let them sit out for hours or they're day old, the recipe will work better.  too fresh, is too soft.


----------



## Raine (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, this one is different from the one they had on Food TV.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 10, 2005)

Rainee, I went for a search this morning as the one on Foodtv didn't appeal to me very much. But the idea of KK bread pudding did, sans the fruit crocktail.  plus a hard sauce on any desert like plum pudding, figgy pudding etc. sounds so good on such a gloomy day


----------



## Raine (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, the fruit cocktail just doesn't see to fit. 

The Food TV recipe did win at the Jack Daniels contest. We tried some of it, but wasn't all that impressed with it.


----------



## Caine (Jan 10, 2005)

The only thing that bothered me about this recipe was adding 1/2 cup of sugar to a dozen or so Krispy Kreme doughnuts, which are already about 95% sugar. Just reading it made my teeth itch.  You didn't get this recipe from your dentist by any chance, did you?


----------



## wasabi (Jan 10, 2005)

Did you hear we're trying to lose weight?


----------



## Erik (Jan 10, 2005)

I'll eat it, as long as I can get some extra gym time in!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

That sounds absolutely great, love hard sauce. YOu are amazing, LEFSElover.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not sure if I would like it, as much as I love desserts and sweets...I think I can feel the cavities boring into my teeth as is. More sugar than sugar.

Not something I would make, but I would try it if someone made it for me.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

LEFSElover, what do those of us who do not have a KrispyKreem near them?????? I had one a block away when I lived in California, but here in Eugene, the nearest one is in Beverton or Portland, two hours away.  Some wise guy goes there and gets them and then sells them for $12.50 a dozen.


----------



## middie (Jan 11, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Did you hear we're trying to lose weight?



wasabi i'm in the same boat lol... they're killing me here


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 11, 2005)

Caine said:
			
		

> The only thing that bothered me about this recipe was adding 1/2 cup of sugar to a dozen or so Krispy Kreme doughnuts, which are already about 95% sugar. Just reading it made my teeth itch.  You didn't get this recipe from your dentist by any chance, did you?



oh that is funny.  actually, my dentist Dave Firestone in Bel Aire used to set out cans of Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies on his coffee stand before we'd go in for our appointment.  I am soooooooo not lying about this, but no, this one's not from him (this time  )
And I noticed that about the sugar too, which (when I make) which will be for Valentines fondue with our best friends, here for dinner (if this dang kitchen ever gets done :x ) will be sans most of that sugar.  I agree, they are completely sweet enough on their own.  << But I do want the custard to be sweet and not like scrambled eggs in flavor, so???   :? 

and Wasabi, I am one of those going to the gym and doing WW.  yeh, I know we're trying to lose weight but every now and then, it's splurgo time, and then, only a very small portion. 

haggis wrote:I'm not sure if I would like it, as much as I love desserts and sweets...I think I can feel the cavities boring into my teeth as is. More sugar than sugar.   Not something I would make, but I would try it if someone made it for me.  Well then you're invited for Valentines dinner here at my house and if you hate it, dinners on you  
 
Norgeskog wrote:LEFSElover, what do those of us who do not have a KrispyKreem near them?????? I had one a block away when I lived in California, but here in Eugene, the nearest one is in Beverton or Portland, two hours away. Some wise guy goes there and gets them and then sells them for $12.50 a dozen.  Plus about the hard sauce too.  You could probably get them at the supermarket or maybe not, not sure how big your supermarkets are there where you live. Our Von's sells them here off the shelf as I think they get delivery from KK's.  I am going to ours today and ask if they sell their day old ones and at what time.  It'd be worth it to buy them and freeze them for Valentines.  Plus, you know I'll bring you a batch (with the hard sauce) when they do the Norwegian Flag thingie. 8)


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 23, 2005)

got my 'day olds' at KK's yesterday.  I'll be doing the dessert soon and I'll keep you all informed about how it it.


----------

